# Custom Raft Frame for Sale



## engelhardtbo (Jan 18, 2021)

Custom built raft frame for sale measuring 72" Wide and 60" Long. 1.5" pipe. Includes seat (already mounted), cup holders, pins and clips (one set). Well used but in good working order. Asking $250. Located in Castle Rock CO.


----------

